# o2 raise prices mid contract



## wtfftw (Dec 11, 2012)

Yay to paying more! 

O2 price raise at 3.2%
http://news.o2.co.uk/?press-release=rpi-price-increase-for-pay-monthly-customers

http://www.which.co.uk/news/2012/12/o2-raises-prices-for-existing-customers-305626/


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 11, 2012)

Yeah saw a few people going off on one about this on Twitter, it's a fucking piss take. Imagine how they'd react if their customers decided to drop the amount their paying mid contract?


----------



## TitanSound (Dec 11, 2012)

And after they had two big outages? Fucking gits!


----------



## wtfftw (Dec 11, 2012)

No cancelling without cancellation charges apparently.


----------



## TitanSound (Dec 11, 2012)

wtfftw said:


> No cancelling without cancellation charges apparently.


 
Of course not. WE BASTARDS! YOU PAY!


----------



## wtfftw (Dec 11, 2012)

I like this bit 
*Is the cost of calls, texts and data going up too?​*
No. What you pay for making calls, sending texts and using data is not affected by this increase 

Like most people I know, I don't spend anything over my allowance.


----------



## ymu (Dec 11, 2012)

They all do this.



> *Phone shop staff misleading customers over ‘fixed’ mobile phone contracts *
> 
> New undercover research carried out by Which? revealed that the vast majority (82 %) of staff in mobile phone shops we visited gave incorrect information about potential price rises on ‘fixed’ phone contracts at the point of sale.
> 
> ...


----------



## Blagsta (Dec 11, 2012)

Ive just signed a new contract with O2, can i claim breach of contract?


----------



## ymu (Dec 11, 2012)

Not unless you can prove the salesperson lied to you. Or at least claim convincingly that they lied. Mis-selling more than breach of contract too.

The Which? stuff I linked to above might help.


----------



## sim667 (Dec 11, 2012)

Blagsta said:


> Ive just signed a new contract with O2, can i claim breach of contract?


 
You have a cooling off period.

o2 have just been becoming more and more pisstaking cunts. I finally dropped them after 6 ish years about 3 months ago


----------



## wtfftw (Dec 11, 2012)

The contracts allow for one increase per 12 months.


----------



## Mr Smin (Dec 11, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Imagine how they'd react if their customers decided to drop the amount their paying mid contract?


 
Sounds like a practical experiment might be better than just imagining.


----------

